# Additional Passport Pages



## makhan0011 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi, I was wondering if any US citizen has had a chance to add additional pages to their passport here in Abu Dhabi?
I went to the US embassy yesterday, upon paying the fees, I was told it would take about an hour while I wait. After an hour I was called to the window, only to let me know that it could take additional 2 or 3 days due to some administrative process.
Anyone else has experienced this?


----------

